# Le pedí (a é)l que me llamara/llamase



## Gamen

Para decir en portugués "Le pedí (a él) que me llamara o me llamase", puedo decirlo de las siguientes maneras.
¿Son todas correctas?

Eu pedi a ele me chamar.
Eu pedi para ele me chamar, mas não o fez.
  Eu pedi que me chamasse, mas não o fez.
  Eu pedi a ele que me chamasse.
  Eu lhe pedi que me chamasse.
  Eu pedi para ele que me chamasse.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Para decir en portugués "Le pedí (a él) que me llamara o me llamase", puedo decirlo de las siguientes maneras.
> ¿Son todas correctas?
> 
> Eu pedi a ele me chamar.
> Eu pedi para ele me chamar, mas não o fez. No Pt-pt _'para ele' _não é, neste caso, o objecto indirecto, mas sim o directo: _'para ele me chamar' _. Não equivale a _'lhe_'
> Eu pedi que me chamasse, mas não o fez.
> Eu pedi a ele que me chamasse. _'pedi-lhe'_
> Eu lhe pedi que me chamasse. _'pedi-lhe'_
> Eu pedi para ele que me chamasse. inadmissível no português europeu, mas corrente no Brasil, ao que julgo



Correcções válidas para o português europeu.


----------



## Gamen

Para o português brasileiro, acho que seria correto "eu lhe pedi que me chamasse" e "Eu pedi para ele que me chamasse"/ "Eu pedi a ele que me chamasse".
Espero confirmação de alguém que fale o português do Brasil.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Para o português brasileiro, acho que seria correto "eu lhe pedi que me chamasse" e "Eu pedi para ele *me chamar*"/ "Eu pedi a ele que me chamasse".
> Espero confirmação de alguém que fale o português do Brasil.


----------



## Gamen

*"Eu pedi a ele me chamar"* no Brasil também é incorreto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> *"Eu pedi a ele para me chamar"*


----------



## vf2000

Pedi a ele para me chamar ou
Pedi a ele que me chamasse.
Não se diz "pedi-lhe" porque o "lhe" é utilizado com 'Você" que é terceira pessoa, mas faz as vezes de segunda.


----------



## skizzo

Pedi-lhe seems fine over here.


----------



## vf2000

skizzo said:


> Pedi-lhe seems fine over here.


É fine, mas não se sabe a quem foi pedido, se a ele ou a você.


----------



## skizzo

Its pretty simple. "pedi-lhe (a você)", you're obviously talking to that person directly. "Pedi-lhe (a ele)", you're not talking to that person directly. 

Say in an office, you go up to your secretary and say "pedi-lhe para me trazer o café há uma hora", in this case "pedi a você". If you go up to a coworker, and talk about your secretary, you say "pedi-lhe para me trazer o café há mais de uma hora", and it refers to "pedi a ela".


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> É fine, mas não se sabe a quem foi pedido, se a ele ou a você.



Creio que é mais uma diferença entre o português de Portugal e do Brasil, vf. Como diz skizzo, para nós só em contextos muito excepcionais esse _'lhe'_ será ambíguo.


----------



## vf2000

Carfer said:


> Creio que é mais uma diferença entre o português de Portugal e do Brasil, vf. Como diz skizzo, para nós só em contextos muito excepcionais esse _'lhe'_ será ambíguo.


Consideramos ambíguo sempre que se conta algo a alguém: "Ontem eu lhe pedi um livro e não recebi". Outras pessoas usam "Te pedi" para ficar mais claro e misturam com o pronome de tratamento "você", mas isso na minha região é raro, apesar da TV, por enquanto.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Consideramos ambíguo sempre que se conta algo a alguém: "Ontem eu lhe pedi um livro e não recebi". Outras pessoas usam "Te pedi" para ficar mais claro e misturam com o pronome de tratamento "você", mas isso na minha região é raro, apesar da TV, por enquanto.



Bem, na minha visão, é ambíguo o que não me permite ao interlocutor ou ao leitor entender claramente o sentido do que se diz ou, neste caso concreto, quem é a pessoa a quem nos referimos. Se o contexto dá elementos suficientes para determinar o sentido ou a identidade, não há ambiguidade. Essa frase, em concreto e isolada, é, de facto ambígua. No contexto de uma conversa normal, dificilmente o será.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego seria _pedinlle_ (= pedi-lhe) _que me chamase_ (= chamasse).


----------



## SãoEnrique

XiaoRoel said:


> Em galego seria _pedinlle_ (= pedi-lhe) _que me chamase_ (= chamasse).



Sempre há um 'n' que aparece em galego nos tempos pasados.


----------



## Istriano

Eu pedi para ele me chamar.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Uns amigos brasileiros me falaram que quase ninguém usa ese "lhe" na fala xD*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Uns amigos brasileiros me falaram que quase ninguém usa ese "lhe" na fala xD*


É verdade. Usa-se mais na escrita. Uma das poucas exceções (ou seja, que todo mundo fala): "eu lhe disse".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Pode-se dizer "Eu disse para ele/a..." no lugar de "Eu disse-lhe" e "Eu lhe disse"?


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Pode-se dizer "Eu disse para ele/a..." no lugar de "Eu disse-lhe" e "Eu lhe disse"?


No Brasil, as pessoas usam "Eu disse para ele/a..." ou "Eu disse a ele/a...", principalmente na fala; em Portugal, como você já deve ter percebido, a diferença entre linguagem falada e linguagem escrita padrão é menor do que no Brasil, assim você vai ouvir, na maior parte das vezes, "Eu disse-lhe..." ou "Eu disse-lhe a ele/a..."


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alentugano said:


> No Brasil, as pessoas usam "Eu disse para ele/a..." ou "Eu disse a ele/a...", principalmente na fala; em Portugal, como você já deve ter percebido, a diferença entre linguagem falada e linguagem escrita padrão é menor do que no Brasil, assim você vai ouvir, na maior parte das vezes, "Eu disse-lhe..." ou "Eu disse-lhe a ele/a..."




Já tinha percebido.  A Portugal, soa estranho se eu disser "eu disse para ele/a"? Suponho que os portugueses sabem que o falante é brasileiro, né?


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Já tinha percebido.  A Portugal, soa estranho se eu disser "eu disse para ele/a"? Suponho que os portugueses sabem que o falante é brasileiro, né?



_Eu disse pra ele/ela _também se pode ouvir a falantes portugueses em alguns contextos informais, especialmente se houver um complemento à expressão: "_Eu disse pra ela_ me ajudar com as malas, mas ela fez que não ouviu!" Ou seja, com o sentido de pedir ou ordenar algo a alguém não é assim tão incomum, apesar de se afastar um pouco da norma culta. Agora, já é mais raro ouvir a expressão com o sentido de _Tell him/her _= _Diz/conta-lhe _será quase sempre a expressão utilizada. Espero não ter complicado!


----------



## Gamen

1) Qual é preferível: "Eu disse a ele que me fizesse um favor" ou "Eu disse para ele me fazer um favor"
A primeira é mais formal talvez?

2) E que tal: "Eu lhe disse/pedi (a ele) que me fizesse um favor" / Disse-lhe (a ele) que me fizesse um favor.
Incluir o "a ele" é redundante se já está o "lhe"? Em espanhol usamos com frequência o reforço pronominal.
Acho que é ainda mais formal a frase com "lhe", mais própria de Portugal do que o Brasil, não é mesmo?


----------



## vf2000

SãoEnrique said:


> Pode-se dizer "Eu disse para ele/a..." no lugar de "Eu disse-lhe" e "Eu lhe disse"?


Insisto que são duas coisas diferentes. Eu lhe disse é o mesmo que "eu disse a você"
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Insisto que são duas coisas diferentes. Eu lhe disse é o mesmo que "eu disse a você"
> AXÉ



Ok, mas no português do Brasil. No de Portugal, _'Eu disse-lhe' _reporta-se à terceira pessoa (disse a ele), podendo, no entanto, referir-se à segunda se usarmos o tratamento semi-cerimonioso de '_você_'.


----------

